# Removing Paint from Bricks ?



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The easy way would be to get the painter back there to take it off.


How old is the paint? Is it latex? Is there a lot of it?

You could try goof off and a wire brush or just plain water and a wire brush. Try to get the paint wet and keep it wet for at least a few minutes before removal. Maybe even give it a scrape first and then wet it. At least that's a start.


----------



## VHI (Nov 14, 2006)

pressure washng the brick should work, unlike the wood where it will sloak into it, putting about 1600 psi or more should remove the paint from the brick. But be aware, you might have to do the intire wall if it not very clean. you don't want to have a section that looks newer than the rest. Also be careful around the mortar, you do not want to wash it out as you will have a hard time matching with new mortar.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Oil or latex?

Latex, I'd do the Oops!, or Goof Off, and wire brush thing
Oil...try brick remover


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Oil...try brick remover


Brick remover? Most people just call that a chisel. :jester:


----------



## RAD Systems (Nov 15, 2006)

Careful of using too much pressure when P-Washing brick. You can make the problem worse by causing efflorescence..thats that pretty white scaley stuff that looks like scum or crystals on brick face.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

I had overspray on my own chimney from previous painters. Tried the wire brush trick with water and soap, and with paint thinner.

Forget it....nothing budged, and I was looking at two stories of bricks. :furious: 

So I took a leftover brick to the paint store and got an "eye match", then ordered a gallon of premium exterior flat latex. I then weenie rolled every brick with a dry roller, 1/4" nap, being careful around each mortor joint. 

Now don't start laughing, it wasn't that bad of a job and didn't take as nearly as long as I thought; my chimney looks great!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

I thought you were going to say you rubbed a brick on the painted brick :wink: 

If the paint isn't very old, goof off should work. If older you can move on to stronger and stronger chemicals from laquer thinner to methylethylketone (MEK)


----------

